# OMG I dropped my hedgie I feel horrible :( :(



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

So tonight I noticed that Petra hadn't come out at her normal time to eat, I figure it might have been because I had a dim light on and the tv going while I was cleaning the rat cage and that the noise may have been bothering her so no big deal, I leave the room and go take my shower tonight and decided that well I should check on her before I hit the sack, and Well i went to take her out, and she was acting plain terrified...I realize now, I probably smelled way different than I normally do to her, I've never taken her out AFTER my shower always before in the early evening right after dinner and she usually just roams for a few minutes before looking for a dark place to hid in and fall back asleep. 

But anyway, while i am picking her, in a fleece blanket she balled up and just wouldn't un ball like she usually does that's when it clicked that I must smell like a stranger, and decided to set her back down, well she was still in a ball she kinda jumped, and rolled into the cage, It wasn't a very big drop but it was maybe four inches, she seems ok, just terrified still, Even after I washed my hand with our un scented soap, and offered her a mealie she was just still scared. 

I feel so horrible :_( 

I can't beleive I dropped her and I can't believe how badly I scared her. I hope she isn't hurt, She doesn't seem it but I am sure it would be hard to tell with her being so scared. 

*cries.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's okay, don't beat yourself up! I'm pretty sure it's one of those things that happens to every hedgie parent sooner or later (kind of like clipping a nail too short). She fell the right way - she was in a ball, and rolled, and her quills likely cushioned her. Falls are mostly a problem when they land sprawled out, or have a leg sticking out where it's at risk for getting broken. It doesn't sound like it was a huge fall either, which is the other concern. I'm sure she's perfectly fine, and she'll get over the fright! Just let her calm back down for tonight & go about her business, and check on her again tomorrow. She might have also been a bit startled because you went to take her out during an unusual time - she definitely may not have realized that it was you (plus with a slightly different scent). I'm sure you'll both feel better in the morning.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

> . . . I'm pretty sure it's one of those things that happens to every hedgie parent sooner or later . . .


It happened to me less than ten seconds after I first touched her. I was standing in the breeder's living room; she handed her to me; and lickety-split Sophie walked right off my hand. OMG! OMG! OMG!

She was fine. Has since had two or three falls in the 24" - 30" range. It's a good way for a hedgie to break a leg, but most are so fast to ball up that they handle it fine. It's a sickening feeling though.

The one time that could have been really serious was one day when I was cleaning one of her cages and she wasn't where I thought she was. I pulled out one of her PVC tunnels and took it into the kitchen -- and she was INSIDE the tunnel - which I was taking no care with of course. Laid it on the counter to pull off the elbow piece and there she was. That one I will never forget. It turned out to be nothing, but that was a lucky, lucky day. I swear, I don't know how kids or pets survive from birthday to birthday. We can do 9,999 of 10,000 things exactly right, but need luck on our side for that one time we make a mistake. (And we all know that doing exactly the right thing doesn't come with any guarantees either!)

.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

THank you guys as predicted she is fine. She was a little grumpy but that's nothing out of the ordinary lol. She's doing fine *whew* thank you for the reassurance as well I just felt so terrible for it all.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I was taking Idgie out of his cage, and be backed right off my hands and fell back in the cage. I felt horrible too! It was a small fall and he was fine, but I understand how you feel. Its ok, think of it as a new experience


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> one of those things that happens to every hedgie parent sooner or later (kind of like clipping a nail too short).


I flipped out so badly when that happened. Wonton's poor little toe went all pink. D': Didn't dare to clip the other nails for 3 more days after that. Haha.

And don't worry too much about it! I always put Wonton on the couch, and she falls off as she tries to dig around and fix my shirt into a more comfy position. It freaks me out every time, but I realize that she instantaneously curls and falls on her back instead. Well, except for that one time she fell without knowing and plopped on her legs.

I always check if she is hurt though. I look out for any limping after a fall, but 100% (hopefully stays that way) of the time...Nothing unusual surfaces!

I wouldn't worry unless she fell from a great height (from your hands while you are standing). That...would be nerve-wracking! ):


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

My Mochi tried to jump out of my hands one time. While I was STANDING, with a hard wood floor beneath me! Luckily, I reacted quickly and caught her before she even made it lower than my stomach. Scariest moment of my life! 

Leave it to me, being able to catch a tiny hedgie and not be able to get a football in gym class.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got super lucky with Lily and managed to never clip a nail too short with her (but I'm expecting to someday with future hedgies :roll because she was always so well-behaved for it (and I was always so paranoid of doing it!). But she had a few falls, one that scared the daylights out of me because it was a couple feet onto a linoleum floor. Nothing bad came of it, thank god. I was freaking out even more because we were at our cabin, away from her usual vet. I remember sitting down with her right away, checking her over as I was sobbing because I was so worried!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

MochiAndMe, I did some heroic saves for Wonton too. HAHA. I am quite surprised with my reflexes when a life is on the line :')


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Aw 

Thanks everyone for sharing all these


----------



## Scaredhedgehogowner (Dec 9, 2020)

*Dropped my hedgehog*

I just got a hedgehog a little more than a week ago and today I was playing with him on "floor time", and I went to get his food, him in my hand, and he started struggling, and I thought "oh no big deal, he does this all the time", but then he fell from my hand while I was STANDING. What do I do? Is he hurt? When I picked him up he jumped and clicked at me but he always does that and he seemed fine but when I put him back in his cage, it looked like he was running weird with his back legs and his face kept falling down on the wheel. I picked him up carefully and put him on his back on the floor so I could examine him and he didn't look weird or anything but it looked like he was having a hard time trying to poo in his wheel. Is he okay? What should I do? I'm litterally panicking. Please help!


----------

